# working dog product reviews



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

good morning all,
i am fortunate enough to have close family that is supportive of my quest to starting working dogs in Sch/ring sports. once they understood what i wanted to do they were all on board 100%. i am also fortunate that they gave me some gift certificates to Ray Allen for xmas. 

I am trying to figure out what to get now. I know i need the balabanov DVDs, but if we had a section on this board for product reviews i think it would helpful to me now, and others anytime. 

I know before i buy any piece of training equipment i am using now i try and get a lot of info on it. If we had a sub forum where users could review products and post the reviews for others to see it would be very helpful for all of us here. few things are more annoying than buying a peice of equipment (for any sport/hobby) and finding after your payment clears and it gets to you that its a POS or just isn't gogin to work for your intended application. 

it could be organized into reviews of various tugs/toys, leashes/collars, helper/decoy stuff, videos/dvds, etc. 

i think it would be super cool and could save any one of us from spending $$ on stuff that isn't exactly what we wanted/needed. 

think on it mods. could be very helpful.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

People ask questions about certain products and post their opinions of products frequently. Such as recent threads about best sleeves, leashes etc. I'll pass your suggestion on to the board owner. Thanks

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Might want to get a dog first right ??


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya Know, I have had Ivan's DVDs for a long time but if I was looking NOW I would forgo and purchase the Michael Ellis ones, as much as I hate to put anything in Ed's pocket.

I take that back, just looked and doesn't look like they are available yet.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Speaking of videos, has anyone ever seen the obedience videos put out by Winifred Strickland? She was a pretty successful competitor in her day and I wonder what kind of tips she might have to share.

http://www.germanshepherds.us/Videotapes.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> If we had a sub forum where users could review products and post the reviews for others to see it would be very helpful for all of us here.



For now, I'll move this thread out of "Ask a Mod," since it looks like it has developed a life of its own.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Might want to get a dog first right ??


yeah thats the task at hand now. got the list of breeders to visit down and will start checking em all out after the new year starts.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Ya Know, I have had Ivan's DVDs for a long time but if I was looking NOW I would forgo and purchase the Michael Ellis ones, as much as I hate to put anything in Ed's pocket.
> 
> I take that back, just looked and doesn't look like they are available yet.



Hey Kyle,

Where are you looking for the Ellis DVD's ?
Both the food and tug ones are available for Leerburg.
I look at it as putting money in Michaels pocket, with Ed getting a commission 
I'm sure Michael negotiated a better deal then Flinks did VBG


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Kyle,
> 
> Where are you looking for the Ellis DVD's ?
> Both the food and tug ones are available for Leerburg.
> ...


I took a quick look around on Leergurg and didn't see them. Mike is a smart guy I am sure he is getting his share I hope. I like Ivan a lot as well and his videos are worth the money also.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Both the food and tug ones are available for Leerburg. .... I look at it as putting money in Michaels pocket, with Ed getting a commission  ....


http://leerburg.com/220.htm
http://leerburg.com/221.htm


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://leerburg.com/220.htm
> http://leerburg.com/221.htm


Thanks,

I searched under Michael Ellis and it didn't come up........:-#

Maybe the same reason 

LEERBURG ENTERPRISES INC. like this

AND


Michael Ellis, is like this on the video Cover.....:-?


----------

